# Facebook quashes malware attack



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Facebook has blocked links between its social networking site and malware-infested websites to where malicious hackers have been trying to lure Facebook members.

"We've identified and blocked the ability to link to the malicious websites from anywhere on Facebook. Less than .002 percent of people on Facebook have been affected, all of whom we notified and suggested steps to remove the malware," wrote Max Kelly, Facebook's head of security, in a blog post early Friday.

Security company Sophos warned last week about the attack, in which malicious hackers were targeting unsuspecting Facebook users via postings on the site's Wall feature.

The Wall, a core component of Facebook profile pages, is used by members to leave each other messages. Impersonating members' friends, malicious hackers posted messages urging users to click on a link to view a video on a website they falsely said was hosted by Google.

However, the link took users to a rogue web page where they were told to download a new version of Adobe's Flash player in order to view the video. If users authorised the download, the site would install a Trojan horse, Troj/Dloadr-BPL, that funneled other malicious code detected as Troj/Agent-HJX into their PCs. 

Full article here - http://www.techworld.com/news/index.cfm?RSS&NewsID=102329


----------

